# Feet in excruciating pain after 13 hour shift



## newbiechef45

Just started my first kitchen job full time, and I'm a commis chef, but when they need me to, I also KP. (depends whether we have a KP in that day or not). 

The problem is my feet have been in excruciating agony after a 13hr shift and I don't know what I can do about it. I have specialist chef crocs that are pretty well cushioned, as well as some fabric insoles, but it's not enough. I start out fine at 9am, by but 6 or 7pm they're in such pain I go to the bathroom just so I can take my shoes off. 

Do you think gel insoles would help? Maybe double stacked? Or is this just something I'll have to get used to? Because I don't  think I can continue this job if this is what the pain will be like, though I need the money.

If it's something I'll have to get used to, I've just finished my first week and it's still no better. How long do you think it'll take? I was in such agony last night I couldn't sleep because my feet were pulsating with pain and no position was comfortable for them. This morning, the feet aren't so bad but I have a pain running up my left calf into my knee. 

Should I just continue to take painkillers until my feet eventually get used to it? Someone said anti-inflammatories would be best? I haven't been taking them, only paracetamol. My girlfriend said my feet were really swollen last night when I took off my shoes.

please help me!!


----------



## kuan

At this point you need medical help.  I would see a podiatrist first or an orthopedic doctor.  This kind of thing can ruin you for life if you don't get it fixed right away.


----------



## chefwriter

Kuan is right. You have a medical problem. See a doctor right away.


----------



## newbiechef45

I have a medical problem? Do you think it's treatable i.e I can still do my job? 

I have a GP appointment on 6th. I'll speak to my doctor about it. Until then, I still have another 4 shifts to do. 

Everyone at work says its normal in the beginning and you get used to it.


----------



## flipflopgirl

See a doc and take your "chef crocs" with you.

It may be a case of poorly chosen footwear.

mimi


----------



## chefwriter

Sore legs and feet are normal. But swollen feet in excruciating agony are not.  You may simply have the wrong footwear. Gel inserts may help. Different shoes may help. But you should be able to take 13 hours without that much pain. A doctor can determine if you have fallen arches, if your feet "roll over" or any number of other issues. Standing correctly is important. With feet shoulder width apart, even pressure on both. Standing on one leg or the other wears them out prematurely.

So get to the shoe store now and try out different shoes and get some gel inserts. But keep the doctors appointment.


----------



## kuan

The shoe which solved all my issues were Danskos.  FWIW.


----------



## newbiechef45

The first three shifts I did I wore trainers with fabric insoles. But last night I wore my crocs and oh my god...the pain. It was almost as bad as the first shift. 

I'll see my GP on 6th and ask for a chiropodist referral

The crocs are very new (only bought them a day before my shift), do you think that could explain my swollen feet? 

I'll bear in mind the correct posture. Thank you. I've noticed my left is always in so much more pain than my right. 

Thanks once again


----------



## flipflopgirl

Most people who stand in one place for hours lean more to one side.

After a bit of time they start having lower back issues.

Take care of your foot problem first then find a few exercises (not too strenuous) that target your core muscles.

These are esp important for someone new to the "stand on the feet all day" types of jobs.

mimi


----------



## cheflayne

flipflopgirl said:


> Most people who stand in one place for hours lean more to one side.
> 
> After a bit of time they start having lower back issues.


An old timer once passed along to me a good tidbit to help alleviate lower back issues. Keep a brick under your prep table. Occasionally slide it out and put one foot up on it for a while. Then slide the brick over and do the other foot for a while.


----------



## newbiechef45

Sounds like a good idea. I'll try that (or find an equivalent). I spent all day yesterday doing prep. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## foodpump

As an owner, I'm standing in my kitchen 10-14 hrs a day.  Of course I developed flat feet in my first years, then I got really unlucky and developed plantar facsitis in both feet, and continued to bear with it for well over 5 years.

13 hrs is a long day, and the hardest part on your feet in standing in one spot--if you move around a lot, it isn't so bad, but standing on the spot really puts strain on your soles.

First things first, see a podiatrist, one of the first questions he will ask you is how your feet feel first thing in the morning as soon as you get out of bed. 

S/He might prescribe you a pair of orthotics, and these are inserts you slip into your shoes.  These are custom made for your feet. (no two feet are identical, custom is imperative)  A caveat here:  Choose a podiatrist who will take a plaster cast of your feet, do not use one who will ask you to walk over a mat with sensors--it's utter crap, and it cost me big bucks to find this out for myself.  From this plaster cast a pair of orthotics will be made, and you slip this in your shoes all the time. Expect to pay in the neighborhood of $5-600.  Yes it is expensive, but you feet won't hurt, and you can continue doing what your doing without any consequences to pay in the future. 

The orthotics are only as good as the shoe you put them in.  You need at least two pairs of very solid shoes.  No slip-ons, no crocs, no funny molded foot beds.  Best thing I found was army-surplus officer's shoes with steel shanks built into the sole. Boots are too  hot for the kitchen, but work well.  Your podiatrist will show you how to see if a shoe is suitable: Grasp the shoe mid-sole in one hand, and with the other hand grasp the heel, now see if you can flex it laterally.  If it twists, pass it up, it will only cause you grief, the shoe will flex laterally as you walk, and the orthotic will rock inside the shoe and will not be able to do it's job.  This rules out a lot of cheap shoes, and some expensive ones too.  The officer- type shoes have a few bonuses though, they are re-buildable.  That means you can get them re-heeled countless times at $20 a pop, cheap shoes start at $30.  It's a lot cheaper in the long run

You need at least two pairs of good shoes, because your feet sweat, and your shoes are made of leather (stay away from any man-made material, or it'll stink within days).  The shoe should rest for at least 24 hrs before you wear it again.  Failure to do so will cause premature distintigration of the shoe--wet leather abrades very easy and you shoes will fall apart within a few months if you wear them continuously.  Treat you shoes to a "sun tan" whenever possible:  Put them in direct sunlight for an hour or two, the U.V.  will take care of any mold or fungus issues that may develop, and they smell a lot better too.

The brick idea is a good one, but if you can swing it, see if you can get an anti fatigue floor mat to stand on--especially if you're standing in one spot.  You can shove this in your locker when your done,  

In the mean time, Epsom salt baths for the feet will bring some relief.  You can usually find those electric "Dr. Scholls" type foot baths at Value-Village or charity stores for cheap.  A good 20 minute session at home in front of the TV will bring some relief.

Hope tis helps....


----------



## cysoon

Hello there, just like everyone said you should get medical attention, but I think shoes play a big part too. I currently wear safety clogs provided by my employers and compared to my Dunlop safety shoes they are very different, I use boots that laces up till your ankles, I do feel more support compared to the ones I use now .Stopped wearing it because the laces keep tearing and couldn't find a sturdy enough lace. Together with gel insoles I can get through 15-17 hour shifts with less pain ( I do banqueting so back to back 15 hour shifts are normal ) For a newcomer having feet pain for the first few weeks are normal but swollen feet are not ( I'm a relatively heavy and talk to Asian standards haha )


----------



## grande

On top of everything else, I would say the crocs are probably not the right shoes for you, especially if you were wearing other shoes and did not have that problem. I've tried to "break in" shoes that made my feet hurt before to no avail - my feet just hurt more later. Go find a comfortable pair of shoes with arch support, then put a nice pair of insoles in that.

Your feet need to adjust to new shoes, so wearing them for the first time for 13 hours may be part of the problem.


----------



## panini

@newbiechef45 ,

The people posting a reply to you have yrs. in this industry. Don't listen to certain things, understand what they are telling you. I have 50 yrs. in and agree with

most all posts. Especially Foodpump's post. You need 2 pair of work shoes. Always alternate. Bring extra sox in and on your break, remove shoes, exercise your foot, calves,etc.

I've worn orthopedic shoes my whole career. Whole family, food people. They learned the hard way. First went to the foot doctor. Had feet molded. 2 pairs were expensive but lasted

10-15 yrs. You can have them resoled and tightened up.

If your feeling any type of acute pain, especially in the beginning you need to see a specialist, not a GP. I'm thinking you don't have a medical problem but Make an appointment and let them know you're having pain when standing and working long hours. If they give you a morning appointment, do not go! find another dr. Your feet are different in size and feeling in the pm. If you get a prescription for for shoes, not insoles, on your first appointment, don't buy the shoes. Find another Dr. A good Dr. will want to examine your feet at certain times. Pain, no pain, swell, no swell, etc.

So, next shift, give those flat bottomed croc's to someone you don't like. Take a pain pill, get online, use the time your spending here to research foot and shoe care.


----------



## meezenplaz

When i was banqueting, my feet would kill me after about
5 hours. I started taking a second pair (different kind) with
me, stowed in my chef bag. Halfway thru i swapped
em out, helped a lot, i figger the change in shoe is what 
helped. And my being 40 lbs over weight didnt help.
If you are, expect the weight loss speech from your doc. lol
Also, I assume yourr standing on rubber mats doing your
prep work? Thats essential, and required by health dept in
many areas, but many kitchens still dont comply, usually
because the dont like to clean them.


----------



## Iceman

[justify]I never could figure out how anybody could like _"Crocs"_ in the first place. Plantar Fasciatus sucks big time. I got it just this summer. *Foodpump* told you what you should do ... believe him. The "brick" idea is good and the 'gel-pad" idea is good too. Bricks are a lot cheaper though. I get relief from rolling my feet on balls when I'm sitting. The best I've found were hard rubber dog chew balls and croquet balls. When I'm sitting I roll them under me feet as hard as I can take. It's painful in the beginning but feels so much better by the time I get up. [/justify]


----------



## cheflayne

IceMan said:


> [justify]I never could figure out how anybody could like _"Crocs"_ in the first place. [/justify]


LOL, I have been wearing them for 10 years and absolutely love them. Just goes to show... no two bodies alike. You need to find what works for you.


----------



## Iceman

That's why there are menus at restaurants. At least w/ Crocs I think you can clean smashed meatballs off of/out of the soles better than what I'm wearing.


----------



## cheflayne

IceMan said:


> That's why there are menus at restaurants. At least w/ Crocs I think you can clean smashed meatballs off of/out of the soles better than what I'm wearing.


Oh hell yeah. I even throw them in the washing machine once a week. I fear no meatball :~)


----------



## Iceman

Sure ... wait until you can't get something out of your "anti-slip" soles. Fascist meatballs.


----------



## superexec

I have flat feet and my doc recommended Birkenstocks. I bit the bullet and spent the money and once I got through the 2 week breakin they're freakin awesome. My feet may feel tired after 12-14 hours but they don't hurt like they did before.


----------



## jimyra

I had Plantar Fasciatus several years ago. I was walking with a cane and in great pain. A snake oil salesman at a gem and mineral show sold me a set of inserts for about $300. It is the best money I have spent. 


superexec said:


> I have flat feet and my doc recommended Birkenstocks. I bit the bullet and spent the money and once I got through the 2 week breakin they're freakin awesome. My feet may feel tired after 12-14 hours but they don't hurt like they did before.


I have high arches and wide feet. The birkenstocks work great for me. Tired feet but when rested happy feet. I hope you get your problem solved.


----------



## experimenter

Jimyra said:


> I had Plantar Fasciatus several years ago. I was walking with a cane and in great pain. A snake oil salesman at a gem and mineral show sold me a set of inserts for about $300. It is the best money I have spent.
> 
> I have high arches and wide feet. The birkenstocks work great for me. Tired feet but when rested happy feet. I hope you get your problem solved.


were those inserts magnetic?


----------



## kuan

Also, put your feet up against a wall when they are swollen.  It drains the blood.  Scoot your butt up against a wall and put your legs up 90 degrees.  They will feel a bit tingly after a few minutes and then you can put them down again.


----------



## slipp000

This is weird, I just finished a 12 hour saturday shift and came on this website to post the same question. When my feet hurt after work I sit with them in hot water for a few hours and this does them a world of good. 

Overall I think its something your feet will toughen up to but it can be made easier by doing what the previous posters have suggested.


----------



## ckwwild

I know others have said it but it really might be your shoes. I absolutely swear by danskos (wide feet, very high arches here). Once I decided to try something new and bought a pair of crocs. One brutal shift later I was in tears and my feet were so swollen I had to *crawl *out of my car into my home. Never again.

Along with rotating shoes and sometimes switching out my socks there are two other things I do to protect my feet when my schedule is relentless:

1) A bath in the evening (or simply a foot soak) with salts

2) Yoga right before bed to stretch out my back (which improves my posture for the next day). It also makes my calves/ankles/arches/everything feel better.

I really like this yoga video because it is short (less than 5 minutes), easy (I'm not very flexible or patient), has minimal spiritual fluff, and it's free:






It may look dumb but don't knock it 'til you try it!

Lastly, I try to lay off the caffeine (despite my instinct to start chugging energy drinks) because it promotes water retention and makes my feet (and hands) swell worse over time.


----------



## panini

@newbiechef45 ,

I dropped in to see if you posted anything else.

I was thinking about you after I left ChefTalk. Disregard my post completely. That was garbage.

I kept thinking about your statement that you were unable to sleep and could not find a comfortable position to allow sleep.

I'm not trying to scare you at all. This is just my opinion (and we all know, everybody's got one!) I think that statement alone is somewhat of a red flag.

Anyone can experience peripheral edema. Most all of us in this industry have. Mostly due to long hours on our feet. That's why most are telling

you, you'll get used to it.

For me, the length of time you're experiencing acute/excruciating pain doesn't seem normal. Sure, quite a bit of pain when one ends work and then

usually ache.

Relieving great pain by removing a shoe during a shift, isn't normal edema. That sounds like pain from pressure. I don't want to start giving recommendations like, wrong type of shoe for you, shoes may be too tight,over weight, salt intake, try support sox,etc.

I only came back to post because I've heard thousands of sore feet complaints in my career, but yours seem somewhat uncommon.

I also don't want to be a drama queen, but honestly, if your symptoms are not falling within the normal edema that most people experience, you could be screwing with something serious.

The body sometimes takes unique experiences to warn you of a possible underlying problem.

I'm just an old man and I'll tell you as I would, another old man friend, " Make an appoint with a foot doctor now. And when you go to the GP, have him run a blood test for anything remotely related to what you're experiencing. Pay extra if you have to.

Oh, and get off the acetaminophen until your GP clears you.

THE BODY SPEAKS!

In 2008 I woke up with a head ache, never before. I got a little dizzy at breakfast, never before. After bkfast. I felt like I had heart burn, never before. Back in the day I would have asked someone for an antacid and an tylenol.

I learned that the body speaks when getting and going through two major cancer events, both requiring surgery and therapy. 9 rounds of chemo. 5 rad.

The day I woke with a head ache, I got an appointment with my GP, I insisted on every test he could think of. The following thursday I was on the table having 19" of my colon removed.

Now have 13 rds. chemo under my belt.

I'll stop the preaching.

You may be wasting time looking for relief of symptoms, go get answers to your questions.

I know you'll get a clean bill of health, and at least you'll know where you stand. You're probably going to end up grinnin an bearin through.

Best wishes to ya.

I


----------



## phaedrus

Some wise advice, Panini!


----------



## jimyra

Experimenter said:


> were those inserts magnetic?


No.


----------



## sylviam

I worked in a Florist shop many years ago, I also danced regularly at a dance studio, my feet used to hurt so bad that sometimes I could barely walk. I had to sit down once at the dance studio as my feet started to hurt so bad. The instructor recommended I get acupuncture and she gave me the name of a chiropractor who also did acupuncture, he took care of sports people and a lot of the dancers. I started to see him and after treatment I could literally dance out of his office. In the beginning I would see him about once a week, then only when I needed to (would go several months between treatments) I actually started seeing him for my migraines as well.


----------



## ellenda

+1 on everything @foodpump  said. After 5 years in the kitchen, I ended up with painful plantar fasciitis, too. In case it turns out that's what you (or other readers) have, some other things that I have found that have helped:

1. 30 min of stretching and ab strengthening every morning - it was trial and error to see what helped, what didn't.

2. Combined w/ the custom orthotics - made from plaster cast - physical therapy, but with a PT who focuses on elite athletes. I'm not an athlete, but her expertise has helped me greatly. I started with a "normal" PT - no progress. The athlete-focused PT practice incorporates dry needling, which has made a big difference for me.

3. Strength training 2x a week, spin classes 2x a week - hard to find time for with a kitchen schedule, but has helped enough to be worth it.

4. And, when the pain got beyond what I could handle, steroid shots in my heels. I was reluctant to go there, but it was a godsend when I did.

Don't try to power through the pain - as others on the forum said, it's good that you're seeing a doc. You may need to try different things for a few weeks at a time to see what helps and what doesn't.

Good luck!


----------



## hookedcook

Suck it up. Welcome to being a chef! After about 10,000 of your 13 hour days give me a call!


----------



## kgrant27

I used crocs as well but I was advised they don't give the support that is needed, , I bought a good pair of comfortable shoes and added gel inserts to raise my heels , go see a doctor as the previous email said it can lead to serious problems later in your career, good luck


----------



## capecodchef

hookedcook said:


> Suck it up. Welcome to being a chef! After about 10,000 of your 13 hour days give me a call!


Sure, you're right. But one can suck it up with quality footwear to mitigate the agony. My Mozo Forza shoes are the most comfortable foot wear I've ever had in my life. I've been rotating two pair for 2 years now and I find myself wearing them outside of work whenever I have lots of walking to do. They're that good.


----------



## Iceman

I think these are what I got. They started taking the pain away immediately. It was all gone by 6-weeks. If I wear my shoes without them it instantly feels crummy. 





  








MassagingGel.png




__
Iceman


__
Oct 19, 2016


----------



## hookedcook

CapeCodChef said:


> Sure, you're right. But one can suck it up with quality footwear to mitigate the agony. My Mozo Forza shoes are the most comfortable foot wear I've ever had in my life. I've been rotating two pair for 2 years now and I find myself wearing them outside of work whenever I have lots of walking to do. They're that good.


----------



## hookedcook

Sorry, I,m computer retarded. I just cook food. Cheers to any products that make your feet feel better.


----------



## parallax

I'm no physician, but my father was. You could have a severe degenerative condition. Early onset osteo degenerative disorder or an inflamatory disorder localized to lower extremities of some kind. Arthritis isn't always a condition of the very old.

Yours sounds obviously nothing like a mere case of musculo-skeletal discomfort after exertion. You should see an Internist, get some tests done, get a referral to a podiatrist and a rheumatologist for further screening. If poor insurance or lack thereof prohibits such medical care, dump the foot gear and get a good pair of lace up, athletic non slips and some gel insoles.

Used to be a retail stocker, and had killer foot pain issues. Dropping the combat boots and getting a pair of running shoes with gel insoled helped a lot. Invest in ibuprofen as well.


----------



## foodpump

Parallax,

I don't think an internet chat forum is the place to make a definitive diagnosis. Someone (preferably a medical doctor or
Podiatrist) should be actually looking at the feet, the gait, and ask a few questions before diagnosing.

Don't you think?


----------



## parallax

Woah, woah! I didn't come back here groveling for forgiveness for my past, unwarranted arrogance and shit attitude just to play House M.D. on a culinary forum for ego's sake.

My post was loaded with speculation based on what I picked up growing up in a medical family (a brilliant internist and three RNs) and suggestion to seek out qualified medical care; foot related (podiatrist) and rheumatology (inflamation/auto immune specialist), and a general practitioner to refer the patient to proper specialists.

Nothing definitive coming from me! I didn't even mock homeopathic alternative practices like chiropractic 'medicine' or acupunture, as someone from a western allopathic tradition might!

Never did I say "It's Freiburg's Disease (which is a remote possibility!), and I perscribe corticosteroids, etc!"

I'm just a rookie line cook, and I'm not that kid who says, "well my dad is a X, so I know better."

Just backing the "make an appointment with your physician" suggestion and the comfortable shoes and gel insoles suggestion based on my own, anecdotal evidence from my retail years.


----------



## chefbuba

My dad was a gynecologist, can I play?


----------



## parallax

To this I say, "Howdy, gyneroos! Dilated to meet ya!


----------



## Iceman

I thought I already suggested _Dr.Scholl. _He is a well known guy with years of experience.


----------



## foodpump

chefbuba said:


> My dad was a gynecologist, can I play?


I prefer to use A. Bunker's title: "Groin a cologist".......


----------



## flipflopgirl

Parallax said:


> I'm no physician, but my father was. You could have a severe degenerative condition. Early onset osteo degenerative disorder or an inflamatory disorder localized to lower extremities of some kind. Arthritis isn't always a condition of the very old.
> 
> Yours sounds obviously nothing like a mere case of musculo-skeletal discomfort after exertion. You should see an Internist, get some tests done, get a referral to a podiatrist and a rheumatologist for further screening. If poor insurance or lack thereof prohibits such medical care, dump the foot gear and get a good pair of lace up, athletic non slips and some gel insoles.
> 
> Used to be a retail stocker, and had killer foot pain issues. Dropping the combat boots and getting a pair of running shoes with gel insoled helped a lot. Invest in ibuprofen as well.





chefbuba said:


> My dad was a gynecologist, can I play?


Sure you can!

I was a labor and delivery nurse for most of my working life.... maybe we can team up....../img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

mimi


----------



## parallax

IceMan said:


> I thought I already suggested _Dr.Scholl. _He is a well known guy with years of experience.


You did, but in doing so, you provided a definitive diagnosis and perscription. Shame on you.


----------



## Iceman

Indirectly _"SUGGESTED"_ ... Key word. By explaining my own personal experience. I stated what worked for me. _Go check ..._ I've not said to go buy them and/or use them.


----------



## cerebralflux

Buy a pair of birkenstocks, they changed my life, no joke.


----------

